# Looking for a new tractor...maybe?



## EBAG (Mar 13, 2014)

To start off I am new to the forum and looking for some insight. I am a small weekend farmer and bale 100-130 acres. I currently have a 1982 JD 4240 2WD that is great except that it doesn't have a loader. I've been looking for one for a while and have come to the determination that given the cost to install a loader/joystick/etc. that I may be better off just selling my 4240 and purchasing a tractor with a loader. My price range is around $35K.

I am just not familiar with the newer John Deere Models and wanted your opinion on what models would be best given my price range and also what minimum horsepower I should consider. I've also seen that most people obviously prefer 4WD with a loader but wanted to hear your experiences.

I saw a 1999 JD 6310 2WD, 99hp, 16sp PQ trans with less than 2000 hours with a JD 620 loader for sale here locally, but it seems small and thus has me asking for your help.

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome!
What are you pulling with it and for what are you using the loader?


----------



## EBAG (Mar 13, 2014)

We use the following equipment: 9' Kuhn cutter, JD 535 round baler, 10' offset disk. We would like to have the loader to aid in putting out hay as well being able to double stack round bales on flat bed trailers.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll say I won't have a 2wd loader tractor on our farm if I can help it. Without 5000 lbs on the 3 point hitch our 100 hp MF is practically useless for loader work in 2wd unless on flat dry ground. Its a 5455 so is fairly heavy for a 100 hp.

The 6 cyl models with longer wheelbase don't unload the rearend quite so bad but its not great.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't have any experience with a 6310 but have used others of that series and you usually only hear good things about the 6000 series tractors. But, it will be quite a big difference power and weight-wise from your 4240. The 6310 might pull your baler in light to average hay and on level ground but I bet not too good in heavy hay or hills. It is rated at 80 pto hp I believe, the 99 advertised is probably gross hp. And if your offset disk is what we call an offset disk "here" I think you will be way underpowered and underweight unless just scratching up the surface.

The closest thing to a 4240 in the 6000 series would be a 6400/10/20/30 with MFWD, and even they will be a step down from the 4240, but at least come closer than the 6310 to being comparable. Will have trouble finding one of these with cab, 4wd, loader for $35k though unless they are high houred. Or 2wd.

If your 4240 is in good shape I think I would be tempted to keep what you have and just add the loader.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I would agree with 2955. That would be a step down. Those 40 series are a good all around tractor. Is yours in good shape? Powershift? Do you have the light six hole front wheels or the eight hole? Knowing the tractor inside and out is worth something. Unless it is on the verge of non dependable, find a Deere or a Buhler loader and keep it.

I think a step newer on the same Deere level would be a 7400, or ten series? The difference loader wise between them is the 7000 series has a frame from front to back. That old forty series depends on the bolts in the cast bell housing to transfer weight and keep the tractor together. Not funny when the corner of the block breaks off from bolts being loose. There are a lot of them in use, just keep an eye on the bolts. Just some things to ponder.....


----------



## EBAG (Mar 13, 2014)

I appreciate the information, and agree that I don't really want to go to a smaller tractor. My 4240 is a powershift with 6 hole front wheels and is in good working condition.

Here is a pic:





  








Tractor




__
EBAG


__
Mar 13, 2014


__
jd 4240








I image that a good JD loader and joystick will run me about $6-8K. Any recommendations on the best loader for a 4240? I know that the 158 was the standard.

Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here you can find a decent JD loader of that age for 4000$ with all brackets. To get something newer with quickattach would be closer to 6000$. 8000$ is getting pretty close to new. Check some scrapyards, usually can get loaders off tractors with cab fires for pretty fair price.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I have looked at/studied various loaders over the years and while I haven't had the experience of owning the best one ....yet. My suggestion is that you look at the Westendorf product line. Especially, if you plan on mounting/dismounting the loader frequently. I'm currently looking for a used 6000 series 4wd Deere...and I plan on using a Westendorf on it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

With a budget of $35k how much is dependent on the sale of your current tractor? Instead of replacing your tractor with a loader tractor or adding a loader have you considered another machine? Whether a skid steer, another tractor or something else? Yours looks sharp with no loader.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> With a budget of $35k how much is dependent on the sale of your current tractor? Instead of replacing your tractor with a loader tractor or adding a loader have you considered another machine? Whether a skid steer, another tractor or something else? Yours looks sharp with no loader.


Love that plan. A 10-15k skidsteer in addition to the 4240 would be excellent.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

How much you want for that 4240??????????????


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

With all my 20 and 30 series, I'm thinking that 4240 is new!!!!!


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Contact you local Quicke dealer, I just put a new Quicke 2447 Loader on a 1993 MF 362 for $6200.00. If they can fit the MF I know they can fit your Deer. Got the bucket and hay spear too.......


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

EBAG said:


> To start off I am new to the forum and looking for some insight. I am a small weekend farmer and bale 100-130 acres. I currently have a 1982 JD 4240 2WD that is great except that it doesn't have a loader. I've been looking for one for a while and have come to the determination that given the cost to install a loader/joystick/etc. that I may be better off just selling my 4240 and purchasing a tractor with a loader. My price range is around $35K.
> 
> I am just not familiar with the newer John Deere Models and wanted your opinion on what models would be best given my price range and also what minimum horsepower I should consider. I've also seen that most people obviously prefer 4WD with a loader but wanted to hear your experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard Ebag. I'd also look at Koyker loaders. I've heard they're good loaders at a good price.

http://www.koykermfg.com/index.php/products/loaders/search/


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I would agree with deadmoose. Is a skid steer or another tractor a thought. The reason I asked is a powershift of that age is easier I think to operate for loader work. The rims, being the small hubs, you will want to put the ring that goes on the outside to keep it from cracking around the wheel bolts.

The 158 loader is the vintage and they work. I would think about a 725 because they look the same, but they are a quick attach, the better bucket and grapple, and you can quick tach the bucket, to pallet forks, to a spear. It is lighter then the 260 and on up because it isn't self leveling. If you get a 725, be sure to antisieze the crap out of the pin for the loader to tractor frame! They have a tendency to rust in. The reason for a Buhler is the loader frame will go to the back axle and keep things together. The Westendorf?, I never have used one, seen a few. They have different quick tach for the bucket.

That is a nice looking machine. Put the upgraded step on it and call it good. I vote to get another tractor and keep that one as is! Just some thoughts..... good conversation here!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That would be my vote. About the best loader around.



Fireman355 said:


> Contact you local Quicke dealer, I just put a new Quicke 2447 Loader on a 1993 MF 362 for $6200.00. If they can fit the MF I know they can fit your Deer. Got the bucket and hay spear too.......


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I forgot to throw this in yesterday, you might look into a skip loader? They are a four cylinder turboed outfit. Essentially a backhoe loader but no backhoe. They have a three point on the back so you can carry bales and do other jobs. They are handy size and you aren't going to tear it up like a loader on a tractor. They are quicker down the road then a skid steer. Most of the newer ones have a quick tach bucket and 4 wheel drive. Plus no clutch! Should find a nice one under Twenty.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It looks like you can add a skid, still "bleeding green", for $10-15k for a decent looking used 250.
http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=DEERE&MDLGrp=250


----------



## EBAG (Mar 13, 2014)

Appreciate all the info. I will look into the loaders you all mentioned and see what I can find.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Try and find a 265 John Deere loader; I have on a 4030 would love to have it on a 4240.


----------

